# A Year, More or Less



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

The following link:
https://it.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/local-resources-of-u-s-citizens/visiting-living/
provided by NickZ on another topic says in part:


> American citizens who request an Italian permit of stay for more than 12 months are required to sign an “integration agreement”


Information from the Italian Consulate in Miami Florida 
https://consmiami.esteri.it/consolato_miami/resource/doc/2018/06/elective_residency.pdf
says in part:


> The elective residency visa is for exactly 365 days: no more, no less.


How therefore does one go about requesting an Italian permit of stay for more than 12 months?
:flypig:


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

*Visa good for one year*

While we're at it, my National Visa would be good for one year. My Permesso di Soggiorno is good for a year. I can however, in country, request a renewal of the PdS for a year or longer. How do I renew the visa?
:flypig:


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

PauloPievese said:


> The following link:
> https://it.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/local-resources-of-u-s-citizens/visiting-living/
> provided by NickZ on another topic says in part:
> 
> ...


Okay, I was getting my terminology mixed. The 365 day Italian Consulate quote is for the visa. The "permit of stay" referenced by the U.S. Embassy is the "Permesso di Soggiorno."

:flypig:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a point of clarification here: 

A visa is the legal document you need to enter a country for the purpose of remaining there for a period of time.

Once there, you need to obtain a residence permit if you're planning on staying longer than the Schengen 3 month allowance for tourists.

In some countries, your visa is used as a combination visa and residence permit. But normally, you don't renew a visa once you are established in a country (i.e. have your residence permit). You renew the Permesso di Soggiorno, but there should be no need to renew the visa - unless you break your residence and need to re-establish your entry and installation.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

